# Easter Bunny



## seasoned (Mar 30, 2013)

A man is driving along a highway and sees a rabbit jump out across the middle of the road. 

He swerves to avoid hitting it, but unfortunately
the rabbit jumps right in front of the car. 

The driver,

a sensitive man as well as an animal lover,

pulls over and gets out to see

what has become of the rabbit.

Much to his dismay, the rabbit is the Easter Bunny, and he is DEAD .

The driver feels so awful that he
begins to cry. 

A woman driving down the highway

sees a man crying on the side of the road

and pulls over.

She steps out of the car and asks the man

what's wrong. 

"I feel terrible," he explains,

"I accidentally hit the Easter
Bunny with my car and KILLED HIM." 

The woman says, "Don't worry."

She runs to her car

and pulls out a spray can.

She walks over to the limp, dead Easter Bunny ,

bends down,

and sprays the contents onto him. 

The Easter
Bunny jumps up,

waves its paw at the two of them

and hops off down the road.

Ten feet away he stops,

turns around and waves again,

he hops down the road another 10 feet,

turns and waves, 

hops another ten feet, 

turns and waves,

and repeats this again and again and again and
again,

until he hops out of sight.

The man is astonished.

He runs over to the woman and demands,

"What is in that can?

What did you spray on the Easter Bunny?" 

The woman turns the can around

so that the man can read the label.

It says..

(Are you ready for this?)

(Are you sure?)

(Last chance)

(OK, here it is)

It says,

"Hair Spray 

Restores life to dead hair,

and adds permanent wave."



Happy Easter!!!


----------



## K-man (Mar 30, 2013)

And a Happy Easter to you and everybody else on MT.   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Happy Easter...don't eat too much chocolate, eh?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll be too full from brunch.


----------

